# question about heat transfers: shelf life



## sicbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't know if this has been answered before but do heat transfers have a shelf life.I mean can they dry out.Any help would be nice


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: question about heat transfers*

hi there, i guess it depends on the transfer type, inks and how they are stored. A friend has a bunker full ( a few 100 thousand transfers ), some dating back to the 70's, 80's etc... i had an old 80's Airwaves printed on a shirt for myself lately and it looks good, like new. I did notice the ink smaell was different from todays transfers....may be im sniffin' around too much.  lol

Todays inks have a long shelf life. But the idea is to press them and sell them.  

oh, welcome to the board.


----------



## sicbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: question about heat transfers*

I bought a bunch off of e-bay and the issue is some won't press onto the shirt.That is why i'm wondering if they can dry out.I'm really new to this, One other thing i noticed is my heat press pattan is only 12x14 and the transfers cover that.Maybe i need a bigger surface to press.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: question about heat transfers*

yeah, sometimes the heat along the edges of some presses is not the same as in the center of the press. 

With spot-color plastisol transfers that are old and the ink is not fully transfering to the shirt (some ink is left on the paper after you press), you may need to boost the heat temp. up a little and press it for longer.

Even some transfers i have laying around from the late 90's X-IT brand, i need to boost up the apply temp. and press time for them to work better. 

Also, with cold peels, its a good idea to rub the transfer as it cools.


----------



## sicbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: question about heat transfers*

That's the problem, at this time i don't know the difference between the types.Is there somewhere I can find that info


----------



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

transfers can last up to eight yrs, at least thats what the sales rep told me when I asked.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe they'd done some experimenting to arrive at that figure... but I'm more inclined to think the rep just comes at sales with the philosophy that every question needs an answer, and it's more important to provide one than to necessarily be right.

(I just find the figure a little too odd... why not seven or nine? and how can you shoot back eight years when it's going to vary so much based on how the transfer was stored?)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought a bunch of stock transfers from a supplier (nameless due to good business relationship) and had problems with one set and found of the batch of different transfers these were more than 3 years old and they were not good. The company replaced them.


----------

